# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  جبت لكم طبقات الكعك و الفواكه ...بالصور

## فرح

** 
** 
_المقادير :_
*2 علبة قشطة* 
*2 باكيت كريم كراميل* 
*2 قطعة جبنة بالقشطة* 
*2 باكيت بودرة مزيج الكريم المخفوق* 
*كيك القوالب الجاهز* 
*لوز مبشور ومقلى* 
*سوس الشوكولاتة* 
_الطريقة :_
*توضع الأربع مقادير الأولى فى خلاط الكاس وتترك جانبا.* 
*يقطع الكيك إلى قطع متساوية سلايس بشكل شرايح متساوية الحجم، ثم ترص فى صينية بايركس مستطيلة الشكل، ترص حتى يصبح الكيك طبقة متساوية ومتماسكة فى قعر الصينيةيصب الخليط الموجود فى خلاط الكاس على الكيك بحيث يكون طبقة ثانية، ثم يدخل فى الثلاجة حتى يتماسك الخليط، ثم يصب عليه سوس الشوكولاتة ثم ينثر فوقه اللوز ويوضع فى الثلاجة حتى وقت التقديم.*
*وصحتين والف عااااااافيه*
*انا مجربتها ولذيييييذه*
*منقووول*

----------


## اسير الهوى

يمممممممممي واو وشذا فروووحة وين يبيعوه ...ههههه

يسلمووووو خية ومشكورة ع التحلاية العسل..>>>>>هههه كأني ذقت منها شي

اخوك ياسر

----------


## القلب المرح

*رهييييييييييييييييب والله رهييب الصورة كذا الواقع احلى؟*
*مالينا الا يسور يشتريه ويذوقني ان عجبني بخليه يشتري ليي فاني << ابو بلااااااش كتتتر منوو*
*يعطيك الله العافيه اختي يالله نستنى تسويه ونذوقه ان عجبنا  سوينا لش  مشرووع للحلويات تسوي واحنا نبيع واناكل ههههه <<نصااااااب*
*بارك الله فيك*
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق*

----------


## وعود

*يعطيكِ العافيه فرح على الحلى الروعة ..*

----------


## سيناريو

*يسلمو* *فروحه* ايه الحين ماباقي عن الشهر الكريم واااايد تطلع الإبداعات في الطبخ ولاعااد الحلا شي 
الواحد بس يشوف الشكل  يسيل اللعاب
تسلم ايدك 

أهاااااااااااااااااااااااا مجربتنها يعني مضمونه

----------


## فرح

> يمممممممممي واو وشذا فروووحة وين يبيعوه ...ههههه
>  هذا يقولون انه حلى ههههه
> وين يبيعوووه لااعرف بضبط بس يمكن في المنزل فقط ههههههه
> يسلمووووو خية ومشكورة ع التحلاية العسل..>>>>>هههه كأني ذقت منها شي
> خلاص اكتب الوصفه وطبقها وانشاء الله تكون سهله 
> وعليك بالعااافيه مقدما
>  
> 
> اخوك ياسر



يسلم قلبك وقلب غاااليك اخوووي ياســــــر
ع تشريفك صفحتي يعطيك العااافيه
دوووم  هالطله المتألقه 
دمت برعاية لله وحفظه

----------


## فرح

:wink: 



> *رهييييييييييييييييب والله رهييب الصورة كذا الواقع احلى؟*
> 
> *اكيد بجد لذيييييييذ* 
> *مالينا الا يسور يشتريه ويذوقني ان عجبني بخليه يشتري ليي فاني << ابو بلااااااش كتتتر منوو*
> *هذا ياسر ضبطت معاه الوصفه وما يحتاج يشتري* 
> *صار يبيع ههههههه* 
> *يعطيك الله العافيه اختي يالله نستنى تسويه ونذوقه ان عجبنا سوينا لش مشرووع للحلويات تسوي واحنا نبيع واناكل ههههه* 
> *خلاص استنى الترخيص للفتح المحل* 
> *خلال شهر رمضان الافتتاح هههههه*
> ...



مشكووور اخووي المرح 
ع توااااجدك الغااالي منور الوصفه 
قصدي الصفحه يعطيك العااافيه
ولاحرمنا هالطله المشرقه
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## فرح

> *يعطيكِ العافيه فرح على الحلى الروعة ..*



مشكوووره حبيبتي وعـــــــود
الاحلى حظووورك وتشريفك صفحتي 
يعطيك العااافيه دووووم هالطله البهيه
دمت برعاية المولى

----------


## فرح

> *يسلمو* *فروحه* ايه الحين ماباقي عن الشهر الكريم واااايد تطلع الإبداعات في الطبخ ولاعااد الحلا شي 
> الواحد بس يشوف الشكل يسيل اللعاب
> تسلم ايدك 
> 
> أهاااااااااااااااااااااااا مجربتنها يعني مضمونه



يسلم عمرك حبيبتي سيناريو
ع توااااجدك الغااالي وهالطله المشرقه 
ومثل ماقلت ع الشهر الكريم واحنا بعد ننتظر ابداعكم 
معاااانا ... :wink: تاكدي ما بحط شي الااول مجربته ومضموون ههههه
يعطيك العااافيه دوووم هالطله الراااائعه المتألقه
دمت بحفظ المولى

----------


## شذى الزهراء

تسلمي فروووووووحة على الوصفة الحلووة 

انشاء الله نسويهااااااا ..

----------


## فرح

> تسلمي فروووووووحة على الوصفة الحلووة 
> 
> 
> انشاء الله نسويهااااااا ..



يسلم قلبك حبيبتي شــــــــذى
الاحلى توااااجدك الداااائم في صفحتي
يعطيك العااافيه ودووووم هالطله المشرقه
عليك بالعااافيه مقدما 
دمت بخير

----------


## سمراء

يميييي شكلها لذيذة من الصورة
وطريقتها وايد سهلة
تسلمي حبيبتي فروح عالوصفات اللذيذة
وياليت تكثرين منها في الشهر الكريم
لاعدمنا جديدك المتألــــــــق دومـــــاً
تحياتي لكِ

----------


## ام الحلوين

*تسلم الايادي خيتو فرح والله يعطيش الف عافيه* 

*الحلى مايطلع الا من الحلى رووووووووووووووعه*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي خيتو على الطرح ..

كل المودة

----------


## فرح

> يميييي شكلها لذيذة من الصورة
> وطريقتها وايد سهلة
> تسلمي حبيبتي فروح عالوصفات اللذيذة
> وياليت تكثرين منها في الشهر الكريم
> لاعدمنا جديدك المتألــــــــق دومـــــاً
> تحياتي لكِ



يسلم عمرك حبيبتي ســـــــموووره
يسعدني دااائما تواااجدك الغااالي 
يعطيك العاافيه  انا بكثر اكيد منها حتى :embarrest:  يزيد الجنااان اكثر
وهم انتوو بعد  اتشرف في مشاركتكم معاااي 
دمت بحفظ المولى

----------


## فرح

> *تسلم الايادي خيتو فرح والله يعطيش الف عافيه* 
> 
> 
> *الحلى مايطلع الا من الحلى رووووووووووووووعه*



يسلم عمرك حبيبتي ام الحلوين
الاحلى تواااجدك الغااالي 
هذا من ذوووقك الطيب 
يعطيك العااافيه ولاحرمنا من نووور هالطله المضيئه 
موفقه

----------


## فرح

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> تسلمي خيتو على الطرح ..
> 
> كل المودة



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
يسلم عمرك اخووي شبكه 
ع تواااجدك الغاالي يعطيك العاافيه
ودوووم هالطله المضيئه
موفق

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

يسلمو يدينك فرووحه ع الحلى الروعه

يعطيك رب ِ العافية

تحياتي

----------


## غربة مشاعر

طبقات الكعك بالفواكه



المقادير :-

كيك بالفانيليا ** كأس حليب 

كأس لبن زبادي ** 5ملاعق كبيره حليب بودره 

2/1 ملعقة شاي فانيليا ** 4/1 كأس سكر 

4 مغلفات دريم ويب ** شرائح خوخ 

كأس كريمه مخفوقه ** ملعقتان طعام سكّر مطحون 

كريمه لباني او للسهوله كريمه مخفوقه 

فواكهه طازجه مثل الخوخ والبرتقال والتوت وهكذا حسب الرغبه 

الطريقه:-

فتتي الكعك وضعي كميه منه في كل كأس من كؤوس الحلى او الوعاء الكبير 
واكبسيه جيدا ، رشي عليه قليلا من شراب الخوخ . اخلطي الحليب والدريم 
ويب والزبادي والحليب البودره والسكر في طاسة متوسّطة واخفقيهما بمخفقة 
السلك حتى يصبح الخليط ناعم وسميك . ضعي ملعقة من الخليط السابق على 
الفتات ومن ثم انثري عليه كميه من الفتات مره اخرى واكبسيهم جيدا . ضعى 
الخوخ أو البرتقال على الفتات . اخفقي الكريمه اللباني والسكّر في الخلاطة 
حتى تصبح متجانسه وزيني الكاس بها . رصي الفاكهة في الطبقه العليا 
ثم برديها من 2 إلى 4 ساعات وقدميها بارده .

تحياتي

PINK GIRL

بالهناء و العافيه

----------


## ام عبدالله 111

مشكوره اختي على هالوصفه 
ويعطيك العافيه راح اجربها

----------


## غربة مشاعر

مشكوووووووووورة اختي العزيزه

----------


## غربة مشاعر

يا الله وين ردودكم ياحلوين يا الله شدو حالكم
ههههههههههه

----------


## فرح

يسلمووو حبيبتي PINK GIRL
يتم دمج الموضوعين للتشابه 
يعطيك العاافيه ولاحرمنا جديدك 
موفقه

----------


## الأمل البعيد

ييييييييييمم رهيب اشتهيته بقووووه
خلاص ياسر فتح له محل يسوي لينا درزن ويوزع على كل عضو واحد بس اني اثنين >> طماعة
يسلموووو فروحة تسلم ايديك يالغالية
تحياااتي

----------


## فرح

> ييييييييييمم رهيب اشتهيته بقووووه
> خلاص ياسر فتح له محل يسوي لينا درزن ويوزع على كل عضو واحد بس اني اثنين >> طماعة
> يسلموووو فروحة تسلم ايديك يالغالية
> تحياااتي



يسلم قلبك حبيبتي امــــــــووول
حلووو يجينا الحلى بدووون تعب :wink:  ههههههه
يعطيك العاافيه ع توااااجدك الغااالي
دوووم هالطله المشرقه 
دمت بخير

----------

